# Pouting



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok some may consider this too "humanizing" but do you have a dog who appears to "pout" when he or she does not get their way? I have one dog who is very obvious about it. haha Elly May... She will give you the saddest and most depressed look if you send her away and won't give her attention. This was her the other night when there was no room on the big couch next to my husband... lol So she went and laid on the "dog couch" and gave me this look.


----------



## mamaball (Feb 18, 2014)

I know that look... lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

haha yes, this is pouty princess....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha totally! Mel usually snorts or snarfs and then makes a big deal as he collapses wherever I told him to go that he wasn't planning on going til I stopped him.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

Bea knows not to get on the bed or couch without permission. Towards the end of the night she will sit with her head resting on the edge of the bed and stare at me all sad, if i ignore her she will bark at me.


----------



## mamaball (Feb 18, 2014)

Hahaha they know! When Subie gets sent away she sulks and looks at me like, "are you sure you want me to leave? I can stay if you want." So funny and cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol. My dog gives me the look also they are really funny animals


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah my male Dirty is the king of "dramatic sighs" lol


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pouting in the car because she wants to go in to Petsmart


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Aww what a cute pup


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

All sounds familiar. I will also hear him flop down on the floor ad give a heavy sigh. Too funny.

Joe


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

These are not my pics(from previous owner that sent him back to breeder) but, Lou does this all the time total pout face



















Ah HA Found one of mine


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Too cute! I'll have to get some shots like this of my pack.

Mobile.....at the moment.


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Post em up Bev!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Pouting would be an understatement for my little nugget...:snow:

After she was reprimanded for effin' up my couch!





When I tell her she can't pretend to be Batman anymore...


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

this was after getting yelled at for rough housing inside. They know they are too big for that kind of play in the house let alone in our room. Lol


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I love these! I wish I had pouting pictures, but Xena is my spoiled princess/diva and rarely ever looks guilty lol. Even after being scolded she just looks at me like "whatever". My boyfriend is tired of her attitude especially when she DEMANDS to be let out. She stares and if you don't get up she barks and growls at you


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> I love these! I wish I had pouting pictures, but Xena is my spoiled princess/diva and rarely ever looks guilty lol. Even after being scolded she just looks at me like "whatever". My boyfriend is tired of her attitude especially when she DEMANDS to be let out. She stares and if you don't get up she barks and growls at you


A little NILF training might be helpful for that!


----------



## misty (May 17, 2014)

All mad because momma wouldn't let him go swimming with his human siblings lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Elly super pouty face.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

BuckskinBeauty said:


> A little NILF training might be helpful for that!


That's true... I think deep down I like her spoiled princess attitude cause I am exactly the same way lol. But my bf hates it so I probably should work on it. :/


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Well it sounds like she is exhibiting dominant behavior which could lead to issues down the road if left unchecked.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherree (Nov 8, 2014)

*pouting*

Hi,
I am new to the forum and new to pit bull ownership. 
We have just had Bella about a month (she is 7 months old) and I have noticed she is VERY sensitive about things. She pouts for hours if I even say anything to her in discipline (and I DO NOT raise my voice) She runs to her crate and stays there. She will not look at me, etc... I noticed all the pictures and comments about pouting, but no one said anything about doing anything about it. Do I just ignore her and she will come around when she wants or do I do something more pro active to stop that kind of behavior?
Thanks


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

sherree said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum and new to pit bull ownership.
> We have just had Bella about a month (she is 7 months old) and I have noticed she is VERY sensitive about things. She pouts for hours if I even say anything to her in discipline (and I DO NOT raise my voice) She runs to her crate and stays there. She will not look at me, etc... I noticed all the pictures and comments about pouting, but no one said anything about doing anything about it. Do I just ignore her and she will come around when she wants or do I do something more pro active to stop that kind of behavior?
> Thanks


Sounds to me like she's just the submissive type. Not really much you can do about the pouting, but you can definitely build her confidence in other situations. Unfortunately, you cannot change a personality type, but you can definitely reinforce desired behavior and reactions and ignore unwanted behavior and reactions to those situations.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

sherree said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum and new to pit bull ownership.
> We have just had Bella about a month (she is 7 months old) and I have noticed she is VERY sensitive about things. She pouts for hours if I even say anything to her in discipline (and I DO NOT raise my voice) She runs to her crate and stays there. She will not look at me, etc... I noticed all the pictures and comments about pouting, but no one said anything about doing anything about it. Do I just ignore her and she will come around when she wants or do I do something more pro active to stop that kind of behavior?
> Thanks


haha well when my dog pouts it sure looks cute but I don't think he is actually pouting, like he is sad. He is relaxed. Mine doesn't do it when he doesn't get his way, I mean he does, but I dont think its because I said no. He gives a stink eye when that happens lol a snarff or two lol. Some people think he is sad cause he gives a really good begging face but that's just his face. he is super expressive but his relaxed default when sleeping and doing nothing is pouty lol Your dog does seem like they need confidence building exercises, but a dog that retreats on their own is a great dog! You want them to go someplace comfortable like their crate when they get overwhelmed, which is what your pup sounds like is happening. Let her retreat and when she comes out (on her own) give treats, or give her a ball, whatever her awesome thing is. If praise makes her uneasy, start slow and use good things and then incorporate verbal praise and corrections. Some dogs like Bev said above are really sensitive. try not to encourage it but I wouldn't prevent it. Using confidence building games should help her come out of her shell.


----------

